# aura on new sheetrock w/o primer



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I was talking to a bm rep today who said that you can prime new rock with aura, top coat and you're done. He said that they just did the ikea stores this way. Any thoughts on this method?


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd say it's better than using it over previously painted walls... It's thick and needs to be re-rolled after a careful initial roll to get a non-obnoxious stipple. At least that's my experience with the stuff. Excellent coverage though.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I haven't had the opportunity to try Aura yet but looking forward to giving it a whirl. My BM rep told me the same thing - 1 coat primer and 1 coat Aura and the job is done (on new drywall). I'm not certain that he meant using Aura as the primer, however, and I find it hard to imagine priming raw drywall with a thick paint such as this. I wouldn't be surprised if Aura has an actual primer product (i.e. a thinned down version for prime coating). I shall have to investigate further.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I do not believe I would prime new drywall with $55 a gal paint and I also do not believe in primer and paint in the same can, but hey what the hell do I know?:laughing:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Because of the high cost, prime walls with a cheap primer tinted to match the finish color, then topcoat with Aura.

Or you can use 2 coats of Aura over raw drywall. It seems like I use 2 coats of mid grade finish paint (SW 200 line) over raw drywall all of the time anymore.

We did a large new office building with 9 foot walls only using 2 coats of Aura over the new drywall. This is what the GC and customer wanted and spec'd the job for. Looked good. We even used Aura to topcoat the 9 food hollow metal doorframes. Also looked good.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats how I do it, 2 coats of Aura and your done! I know it is cheaper to prime with a cheaper product but the results of the look is so much better with just Aura!


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Mr.Mike

I believe that a decent paint (let alone great like Aura)seals the raw drywall a lot better than regular cheap primer. Nicely sealed drywall yields a nice uniform sheen on the finish coat.


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

> We did a large new office building with 9 foot walls only using 2 coats of Aura over the new drywall. This is what the GC and customer wanted and spec'd the job for. Looked good. We even used Aura to topcoat the 9 food hollow metal doorframes. Also looked good.


What did you prep the hollow door frames with?


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

...


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

We have actually applied 2 coats of BM Aqua Pearl on new sheet rock and it worked out well. We would have the rock wet moped after it was sanded and turned out awesome. I would have preferred a undercoater enamel primer, but thats what the builder had it specs at.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

4thGeneration said:


> We have actually applied 2 coats of BM Aqua Pearl on new sheet rock and it worked out well. We would have the rock wet moped after it was sanded and turned out awesome. I would have preferred a undercoater enamel primer, but thats what the builder had it specs at.


I'm not familiar with wet mopping. I assume that just means you took a sponge and lightly wiped off all the dust and let it dry before painting? Are you saying you did do it and it made a difference?


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not an expert user of sponges, although I've seen the difference in sponge sanding makes on a massive residential job I worked several years ago. IT was the most professional drywall job I've ever seen. They left the house dust-free, even in the holes, with no scratched paper and minimal touch-ups.

On the basement job, which was approx 20x25 I used a wet cloth to get the walls tip-top before applying 2 coats of Aura. The color match between new and old wall were excellent using only two coats of a deep base over the mud and drywall. Phenomenal. Really


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

NJPainter said:


> We did a large new office building with 9 foot walls only using 2 coats of Aura over the new drywall. This is what the GC and customer wanted and spec'd the job for. Looked good. We even used Aura to topcoat the 9 food hollow metal doorframes. Also looked good.


What did you prep the hollow door frames with?[/quote]


primed with pigmented shellac if I remember correctly, topcoated with Aura.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Metro M & L said:


> I'm not familiar with wet mopping. I assume that just means you took a sponge and lightly wiped off all the dust and let it dry before painting? Are you saying you did do it and it made a difference?



When we worked on new construction we had the luck to go behind the best drywall company I have ever worked with. They guys were ******* and out there. They lived on the edge, were loud, but so much fun. If we filmed it we could have been the number one reality construction show really.

Anyhow, wet mopping does make the difference. Even paint new construction, but you could see the grooves the sandpaper made(Burned up the rock)? Well, wet mopping cures all that and keeps everything dust free. We were the only company I knew that dusted all their walls prior to painting and the touch up was so much better. With wet mopping we did not have to dust a thing. They had these huge microfiber mops and were quick. We actually could breathe after we walked onto the project.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Look at my pics of aura in my profile, slate grey, ruby red being rolled out.

Aura has its place for medium and deep base colors both interior and exterior....


----------



## Jeffrey Watson (Oct 12, 2009)

chris n said:


> I do not believe I would prime new drywall with $55 a gal paint and I also do not believe in primer and paint in the same can, but hey what the hell do I know?:laughing:


I'm not sure I want to put $15.00 PRIMER UNDER $55.00 PAINT.:whistling


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeffrey Watson said:


> I'm not sure I want to put $15.00 PRIMER UNDER $55.00 PAINT.:whistling


Who said anything about $15 primer?:blink:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

From another forum:


slickshift said:


> With Aura on new drywall, as with most "self-primers", the finish will still come out better if primed first
> (not so on plaster...just go right to it in those cases)
> However, Aura does have other advantages
> Like ultra-low VOCs, burnish-resistance, wash-ability, durability, color-retention, and downright beautiful display of rich and/or complex colors
> You might "get-away with" one coat over tinted primer, but the other attributes could suffer


----------

